# Is this a tadpole??



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

So I am fairly certain this is a tadpole, but just want confirmation since it'd be the first from these frogs










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

It does look like one. Even kind of see the branching gills. Looks like it's on the side of the tank/glass?


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Yea, its on the glass towards the top of the tank. Will the parents move it to water?


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm afraid I have zero experience with the species you have. I would assume they will, but I'd wait till someone who has them responds.  congrats on a first egg!


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes a vanzolini will be moved to a body of water and fed by the parents. They are non-obligate egg feeders.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

alogan said:


> Yes a vanzolini will be moved to a body of water and fed by the parents. They are non-obligate egg feeders.


Not a guarantee. It all depends on the innate care from the male. If you want to give the best assurance of the tad making it into water, you may need to intervene. They will probably lay many more eggs in their lifetime, but I do know how much hope and excitement early breeding activity can bring a beginner.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Im having a hard time seeing anything but jelly. Might be empty. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

There are two tadpoles now in the same spot (they are moving within the jelly). Should I move them to water or give them some time?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

First tadpole is being moved!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

That's exciting! I've never seen any of mine move tads. Wish I would. Seems like if they are moving one they will move the other.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice catch! Good luck with them.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Second tadpole being moved! There is now a third egg as well










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

A video of the last tadpole being "picked up" by the male

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWQDTeqPDDg


----------

